# Just not time yet



## Clearcut23 (Apr 25, 2013)

I was determined to kick my chicks out of my garage and make them sleep in the coop tonight. They are 9 weeks old. I put them out at 6pm and checked on them regularly. I couldn't find my remote thermometer I was going to put in there to monitor the temp. I actually forgot all about them until my girlfriend just asked me if I was going to leave them. I went to check on them one more time before bed and they were all huddled under the heat lamp. Low of 48 tonight. I brought them back in. Hopefully soon it warms up enough to put them out there. But for now I have to share my garage


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

My chicks are between 7-8 weeks old and have been in the coop for almost a month. I only give them the light if its going to be less than 50 degrees or if its really rainy. I haven't had any problems at all. I think your chicks will be fine, by 9 weeks they are pretty much feathered. Where do you live?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

It got down to 30 with frost the other night, all of my 7 week olds did just fine. I did have the lamp on for them, not sure what the temp was for them but my guess is 50's. Like the previous poster my lamp only gets turned on for below 50's . I also turn it on when its storming.


----------



## Clearcut23 (Apr 25, 2013)

That's good to know. I would feel better if I could remotely monitor the temp inside the coop. I live in covington wa. I'm determined to get them used to the coop on this long weekend as I work out of town during the week. I would hate to invest all this time and money just to lose them all this late in the game. I put them out during the day in the run. They are still too small to use the ladder going from the ground in the run up into to the coop. Ive watched them try to come out of the coop using it and they basically jump from the top and hit the ground hard. This young I am worried about broken legs. I will lock them in the coop over night but if I put them in the run and it starts raining when I'm gone they can't get up the ladder into the coop. Our brooder is our daughters old playpen and the 8 of them are quickly outgrowing it. I guess I'll try again today


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I had to lower my perch just because I didn't like the way they also landed hard. To monitor the temp, we have a wireless indoor/outdoor thermometer in there with the monitor part in our house. We watch that thing like it was a monitor for a baby.  Our "kids" are ages 2 - 3 yrs. old.


----------



## Clearcut23 (Apr 25, 2013)

I did it! I left them outside all night! Checked on them first thing this morning. All were fine but one. The runt was trapped between the coop wall and a 2x2 and a nest box divider. She was stuck pretty bad. I almost destroyed the rear wall of the coop trying to get her out. The pic with my hand is where she was stuck


----------



## EdisNiksic (Apr 1, 2013)

You really dont need nest boxes in until they start laying, just saying.


----------



## Clearcut23 (Apr 25, 2013)

EdisNiksic said:


> You really dont need nest boxes in until they start laying, just saying.


I realize that but I want going to just leave the coop unfinished until I found eggs in it. They all huddle into one of them under the heat lamp. I need to put up a small wall to divide the nest boxes from the rest of the coop to keep the pine shavings in. I'll be switching to straw when they start laying


----------

